# Garmin Edge 705 is shipping



## halyho (Dec 7, 2007)

Hallelujah!

I just read the release note on Garmin's blog that the Edge 705 is shipping now. I have been waiting for this device for a while, but can't find any online shop to order from. Ah, I need it right now...

Any recommendations?

THX


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

Performance has it listed:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25017&subcategory_ID=4110

But if I were you I'd give geoman a call and order one from him. I think his customer service might be worth a small wait.


----------



## halyho (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks RoyDean, appreciate your suggestions!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

RoyDean said:


> Performance has it listed:
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25017&subcategory_ID=4110
> 
> But if I were you I'd give geoman a call and order one from him. I think his customer service might be worth a small wait.


We're trying to verify that they are actually shipping... I read Garmin's blog this morning too but nobody has any yet that we can find. Still a bit early but we're all anxious!


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah hard to say right now.

Last week Garmin told me they had already shipped edge 705 units to REI when I inquired when they would hit the market, but REI's web site and my local store do not have any. Also when I asked the GPS guy at my local REI he said it would be "awhile" before they got any, supposedly a production issue. Nothing like completely contradictory information sources to clear things up, I guess we will know when they show up somewhere.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Interestingly I see that on rei.com they show the 705 as due mid-march and out of stock, however you can put a 605 into a shopping card and it shows it as in stock. Performance has the 705 listed but with a note that they expect it to ship 3/3.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Frankly, I think they probably are shipping on a limited basis but it is going to be hit and miss for a few weeks before everything sorts out... Nobody I've talked at the warehouses has verified receipt or ship confirmation of any 605/705 shipments.


----------



## turbozonk (Feb 28, 2008)

*garmin edge 705 nrelease*



halyho said:


> Hallelujah!
> 
> I just read the release note on Garmin's blog that the Edge 705 is shipping now. I have been waiting for this device for a while, but can't find any online shop to order from. Ah, I need it right now...
> 
> ...


hey, I called the garmin tech support line and the guy told me they had shipped to REI. I went to the site and ordered one and it shipped that was two days ago and i have a tracking number so they must have them. I paid 700 with shipping and taxes


----------



## CrankHead (Oct 20, 2007)

Mine is on the way from REI as well. $543 shipped.

If anyone else is interested REI's recent 15% coupon works w/ the purchase. I also used a $55 members divided.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Is that the membership 20% off coupon? That's really interesting it let you check out using it because the terms specifically state that gps units are excluded from the coupon.


----------



## CrankHead (Oct 20, 2007)

ToddM said:


> Is that the membership 20% off coupon? That's really interesting it let you check out using it because the terms specifically state that gps units are excluded from the coupon.


No. The 20% code would not work. But there was a 15% one that went through fine.

I'll try and send you an PM....


----------



## RickBullotta (Aug 29, 2003)

They are mostly definitely *NOT* shipping in any quantity yet. Some retailers have been told as late as July. REI seems to be the only place that has any stock. I wonder how they pulled that off?


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

They pulled the same trick off with the Colorado unit. They had them for awhile before anyone else could get them, a couple weeks I think. I do know a couple places have gotten 605's but I know of no other place that has 705's. I'm sure REI pulled it off as all companies pull things off $$$  

It's also interesting that the only colorado and 705 unit REI had first is the most expensive bundle. No doubt they are trying to make the highest profit off those that cannot wait for the other models, and REI sells them at full retail. 

It will be interesting to see how many places start getting them in the next couple weeks. I was hoping to look at a unit before my moab trip, but I won't pay REI $650 and I won't pay for city nav on a card because that's useless to me. I'd rather save the $100 price difference and buy a 4 gig card and city nav unlock code, that way I can have more than just city nav on the unit.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

ToddM said:


> They pulled the same trick off with the Colorado unit. They had them for awhile before anyone else could get them, a couple weeks I think. I do know a couple places have gotten 605's but I know of no other place that has 705's. I'm sure REI pulled it off as all companies pull things off $$$
> 
> It's also interesting that the only colorado and 705 unit REI had first is the most expensive bundle. No doubt they are trying to make the highest profit off those that cannot wait for the other models, and REI sells them at full retail.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how many places start getting them in the next couple weeks. I was hoping to look at a unit before my moab trip, but I won't pay REI $650 and I won't pay for city nav on a card because that's useless to me. I'd rather save the $100 price difference and buy a 4 gig card and city nav unlock code, that way I can have more than just city nav on the unit.


We're all waiting to see what Garmin's M.O. is these days on new product launches... As you mention, REI is enjoying exclusive but very limited supplies of the 705's and the FAT profit margins this exclusivity gives them. One person closely associated to Garmin has told me that they are "blowing their product launches" by doing things the way they've done them recently with the 705, 400t and not long ago, the Vista HCx... Even the insiders are not blind to what is happening.

For those of us trying very hard to build our businesses around "astonishing customer service" and immersion in our customer's experiences with the product (i.e. the 705 and cycling), the approach appears a bit shortsighted. But you never know what concessions Garmin and REI made to each other to strike their exclusivity "deal". It probably makes perfect sense to each of them.

For those willing to wait a bit longer, you will save both through your pocketbook and through the "beta testing" that REI customers are performing on all of our behalves.

As always, thank you for your kind support.


----------



## Crank Puller (Jul 23, 2007)

*Rei*

Last week I was told to try back today (Mon) and that they should have them. Called REI today to see if they had them in stock and was informed of the shipping delay of about three weeks however, I could order it online with them now and get it right away. The guy at REI says they showed 300 units available in stock by online order. I ordered it online and used the 15% off  coupon and my Membership dividend. A confirmation says I will get it on the 11th. We will see.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

*Mine shows up tomorrow!*

Hd mine shipped to the store.
The tracking says:
Estimated arrival date at the store: 03/04/2008

WooHoo! that is tomorrow!!!


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Most other places I have seen are saying at least mid march now for their estimated unit arrival.

Interesting game garmin and rei are playing. Oh well it gives other people a chance to test the first batch out the door at rei's. I got the same story at my local REI in that they will probably not get any for the store for 2-3 weeks but they are available online.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This is not uncommon for a large retailer to get first dibs on a new product with a lot of press. I remember Galyan's (before they got bought by Dick's) got their hands on the first retail shipment (US Military got the first shipment overall) of MSR Miox purifiers.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone know if you can order the Garmin Edge 705 with the computer only. I have an edge 305 and it appears from the Garmin website that the edge 705 uses the same heart rate strap and cadence/speed sensor. It would be nice to save some extra money.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

Have it in hand.
can't wait to test it


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

You can get a version of the 705 that just has the HRM, and no cadence sensor, but I don't think I've seen a version with no HRM or Cadence. 

Our local REI contrary to what I was told, did have a edge 705 unit last night when I stopped in for some chain lube. They only got a demo only unit just that afternoon, none to sell.

looked pretty good, it's more the etrex screen with a super bright backlight than the colorado which was near impossible to see on the bike. Time will tell but I was impressed for the few minutes I played with it. The runtime would be the issue for me, I still don't like the idea I can't replace/carry spare batteries, but overall it looked like a good unit.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

*Garmin 705 issues*

Well, got the sucker working but here is my current issue...
I'm running a MacBook Pro, BTW.
All software is latest available. Unit firmware is updated

1) The unit mounts just like any other USB device
2) Every time I load Garmin Training Center, it insists that the profile in the unit doesn't match that of the software even tho I uploaded and verified it.
3) LoadMyTracks does not recognize the device
4) GPSBabel cannot read/write to the device. Couldn't claim the usb interface. Then MAC complains that the device was unmounted incorrectly.

So, the saga begins...


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting, 

I still think garmin is a long way from having solid software for the mac. I still run all my gps stuff under a XP shell because I am just not impressed with garmin's mac offerings yet. Be interesting to see if windows users see the same issue.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ToddM said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I still think garmin is a long way from having solid software for the mac. I still run all my gps stuff under a XP shell because I am just not impressed with garmin's mac offerings yet. Be interesting to see if windows users see the same issue.


Try being a linux geek. :nono: I cannot run Garmin SW run under any windows emulators, and have to keep a small multi boot windows partition just for Garmin.  If it wasn't for keeping my cardiologist happy (he lets me ride as long as I give him printouts) I would not go through the hassle. Ah well.


----------



## PatL (Nov 21, 2006)

Hoovermd,
I don't know about the 705 but I run the 305 and Garmin training center with no problems. I got the profile doesn't match a few times tweaked it on my Mac and now it syncs fine. Also a good alternative is Ascent don't remember the site address right now but you can google it. It costs but it is a little better than Garmin Training Center imo. Hope this helps also geoman has a list of mac software.

Pat


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

PatL said:


> Hoovermd,
> I don't know about the 705 but I run the 305 and Garmin training center with no problems. I got the profile doesn't match a few times tweaked it on my Mac and now it syncs fine. Also a good alternative is Ascent don't remember the site address right now but you can google it. It costs but it is a little better than Garmin Training Center imo. Hope this helps also geoman has a list of mac software.
> 
> Pat


Yep, these issues are new to the 705.
Got a 301 that has no issues with the Mac version


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

There is a new TC for Win that addresses issues with the 705, Feb 29, 2008 (I use a 305, but saw this a couple days back). Maybe the Mac version updated as well? A beta was updated Feb 22, 2008. (link)


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

hoovermd said:


> Well, got the sucker working but here is my current issue...
> I'm running a MacBook Pro, BTW.
> All software is latest available. Unit firmware is updated
> 
> ...


My understanding of the 705 is that it doesn't "speak" the usual Garmin protocol. It simply records its files, in TCX format, to the memory card. The latest version of TC simply looks in the specified spot for a TCX file.

So most software should get an error if you try to download/upload anything to it.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

slocaus said:


> There is a new TC for Win that addresses issues with the 705, Feb 29, 2008 (I use a 305, but saw this a couple days back). Maybe the Mac version updated as well? A beta was updated Feb 22, 2008. (link)


Already running the 2.1.1 Beta version.

How nice of Garmin to mention this to me 
I searched and searched their website.
Don't they realize that Macs are taking over the world ??


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

hoovermd said:


> Already running the 2.1.1 Beta version.
> 
> How nice of Garmin to mention this to me
> I searched and searched their website.
> Don't they realize that Macs are taking over the world ??




Go figure!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

PatL said:


> Hoovermd,
> I don't know about the 705 but I run the 305 and Garmin training center with no problems. I got the profile doesn't match a few times tweaked it on my Mac and now it syncs fine. Also a good alternative is Ascent don't remember the site address right now but you can google it. It costs but it is a little better than Garmin Training Center imo. Hope this helps also *geoman has a list of mac software.*
> 
> Pat


Yep!

Let me know.


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

ToddM said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I still think garmin is a long way from having solid software for the mac. I still run all my gps stuff under a XP shell because I am just not impressed with garmin's mac offerings yet. Be interesting to see if windows users see the same issue.


I run Ascent for GPS capture/logging for my Mac and am very very happy with it. I think it is better than any other software I have seen, I keep training center around for uploading courses.

http://www.montebellosoftware.com/


----------



## CrankHead (Oct 20, 2007)

Does Ascent work with the 705? I didn't see it listed on their compatability page...


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

CrankHead said:


> Does Ascent work with the 705? I didn't see it listed on their compatability page...


Well, sort of.

It does suffer from the same upload/download issue. Using the Sync GPS function returns an error:


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

Also, while Ascent looks pretty nice it seems to suffer form one of the same shortcomings as Training Center.... lack of heart rate ZONE reporting


I'm really interested in what amount of time I spend in each of my 5 zones.
I know the data is there it just needs to be calculated.

Everyone seems to be interested in time/speed/cadence at any given point but I'm in this for heart rate zone training. Wassup with the lack of support for this simple function?


----------



## CrankHead (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

UPS just dropped mine off. Time to start figuring it all out.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

*Ascent 1.9.4 works with 705*

The latest version of Ascent 1.9.4 (Mac compatible) is working with my 705 now.

www.montebellosoftware.com


----------

